# New Member Needs Home Gym Advice Due to Coronavirus Gym Curfew



## BobtheNob (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I am late 40s and been going to local gym using resistance machines for about four months.


I am 5 ft 7 and chest press at about 55Kg so not huge


Goal = build home gym and build some muscle and stay strong and healthy as enter my 50s.


I have read around and free weights seem much better than resistance machines I have been using and so i will start using free weights at low weight to start and work on technique and form.


So I have an office which means I have some constraints when considering a rack, rubber mat and a barbell:
- limited space so folding or compact rack or half rack would suffice
- interior walls with large windows so wall mounted is not feasible


Are there any good online shops ship to UK? currently looked at Fitness Superstore and The GymRevolution
Are there any good threads/resources on here about home gym equipment?


I have currently considered the following and will probably use a 6ft barbell that can act as a 7ft barbell

I am late 40s and bHi all,

I am late 40s and been going to local gym using resistance machines for about four months.

I am 5 ft 7 and chest press at about 55Kg so not huge

Goal = build home gym and build some muscle and stay strong and healthy as enter my 50s.

I have read around and free weights seem much better than resistance machines I have been using and so i will start using free weights at low weight to start and work on technique and form.

So I have an office which means I have some constraints when considering a rack, rubber mat and a barbell:
- limited space so folding or compact rack or half rack would suffice
- interior walls with large windows so wall mounted is not feasible

Are there any good online shops ship to UK? currently looked at Fitness Superstore and The GymRevolution
Are there any good threads/resources on here about home gym equipment?

I have currently considered the following and will probably use a 6ft barbell that can act as a 7ft barbelleen going to local gym using resistance machines for about four months.

I am 5 ft 7 and chest press at about 55Kg so not huge

Goal = build home gym and build some muscle and stay strong and healthy as enter my 50s.

I have read around and free weights seem much better than resistance machines I have been using and so i will start using free weights at low weight to start and work on technique and form.

So I have an office which means I have some constraints when considering a rack, rubber mat and a barbell:
- limited space so folding or compact rack or half rack would suffice
- interior walls with large windows so wall mounted is not feasible

Are there any good online shops ship to UK? currently looked at Fitness Superstore and The GymRevolution
Are there any good threads/resources on here about home gym equipment?

I have currently considered the following and will probably use a 6ft barbell that can act as a 7ft barbell


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!  Perhaps you can buy some used equipment someone has for sale?


----------



## brazey (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome...  Lots of guys have improved strength and size using bands, KBs and an adjustable set of DBs.  ​


----------



## REHH (Mar 24, 2020)

Look at apps or websites that advertise by owner where you can buy used equipment. 

Welcome


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome here and to the iron game!!Better late then never! lol

NTR
MUSCLE_4YOU


----------

